# ACT: Tangling with the Trout - Sat 21 Jul?



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like I am never going to go out with you guys again. This is probably the 5 time I can't make it. At this stage I am booked for a Hawkesburry hairtail houseboat trip. If however, it does not come off, i will be eager to join you guys.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am in, pending the leave pass!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I am a definate for this one, but I'm planning a whole-day trip, trolling shallow runners early, then trolling deeper as the sun gets up using leadline or paravane, or working SPs deep (both the better fish I got the other week had a big yabby in their guts, and I've got some yabby imitation SPs that might get a swim). I figure that since it's a 2hr+ drive I'd rather make a day of it, even if I don't catch any fish after 11 :wink:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I would like to join in on this trip as well if thats ok, like Squidder i will also rather stay a full day and fish the slower part of the day and try with some sp's and maybe bait up with some powerbait.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Squidder said:


> but I'm planning a whole-day trip


yeah I will be more than likley making a full day out of it too, not all from the yak though, will go shore based in the arvo for an evening session with some other non-yakking chaps!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Gday Red.

Either day is fine with me, but Saturday is probably a bit better.
Im definately keen for a full day out too.  

Cheers.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep, go the Saturday!  As an incentive I will make some sort of cake to warm us up. The catch will be that you need to land a fish before you get a piece :wink:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Saturday eh? Carpool eh?

I might be able to make it, depends on if anyone can offer a lift! ( All good if not possible ).

WIll sit back and see what happens till then...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Saturday eh? Carpool eh?
> 
> I might be able to make it, depends on if anyone can offer a lift! ( All good if not possible ).
> 
> WIll sit back and see what happens till then...


We'll work something out during the week paff 8)

I'm good for this trip too


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Good stuff, sounds like its going to be a good day out


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers Al,

Heres hoping you pave the way this weekend!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like the Hawkesbury trip has been posponed due to water temp being to warm. Therefore i think I will join you guys next Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

For those thinking of coming and wishing to keep an eye on the weather forcast I found this link below.

Saturday is looking really nice too :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.weather.com.au/nsw/jindabyne


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Leave pass revoked :evil: but it is my Mums birthday........sorry lads! have fun, stay warm! see you on the next trip.....I hope.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Leigh, i couldnt agree more, safety comes first and conditions can change very quickly in the snowies. But geez i hope its good really looking forward to this trip


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That sucks Ash, but I'll be trying to get back to Jindy on Saturday August 4th - if you're more likely to get a leave pass if you're getting a ride with someone, then I'd be more than happy to oblige :wink:

Conditions last weekend were pretty poor really, wind was gusting to at least 15 knots at times, but it was still fishable, and there's always bait fishing off the bank to fall back on.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Leigh i think i have to concure. After looking at that weather, I think we should pospone. Maybe plan to hit those salmon schools down at the cast,.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Before I forget. I saw a photo this morning of a friend's sounder who was up at Jindy on Sunday. I have never seen a sounder screen completely covered in arches and there were a couple of big fish between them. Those rainbows are obviously schooling up before moving up into the rivers to spawn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah Andre I seen some huge congregations of fish on my sounder, there was also a lot of barren water between them.

Weather wont really be an issue for me unless its really terrible, I'd be happy to find a nice spot out of the wind and do a bit of spinning and bait fishing from the shore.

I think calling the trip off due to the weather forcast this early in the week might be a little hasty so lets just play it by ear for now, I didnt think the forcast was that bad actually with little wind and a bit of cloud so it's not looking unfishable just yet.

Perhaps if you want nice weather at Jindy you should wait till December  :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZRp8FAAAC7fgAAQQmcbMHA+HIA//9+wMAEG1BW0ij9ICekYhhBoNqbSGgap6NMkT1PTTRBoAAAGg1T9EU9Mo9Q0eiNDR6gABoQlBYLLPHPLCGjxXKxHRnQIBVYx4z+2+XHrWNHGRwY1OgS1tM0itVxzUJfa1xkk94RcXLZdLETxYGAAdgrB7B8Pjfhnfxqr1PEnoO5CX2emOiIzcW0EwVES1CCcetwQ5oxKhYcWn+n7gf2TKYAlxYQfXRGXt/QnEPxMK3HfUo+z8upDTsy1vhaIjJ+FjYKVk+kBraMWhQyTAo7FlIdIKHuEbhOnCzZrqUmXRlDnENKTGXmmSCTN7ZWXVocbdDqwEJqA6RbicGwRaMCMqCUjdVXCdB2sUKyJVAwivC/xdyRThQkJRp8FAA==


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Allen you have a very sound point there mate. Obviously I did not think enough :? I agree lets see what it looks like later in the week before a decision is made. It's been so long since I have seen you guys I will have to introduce myself to you again :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

garrick said:


> > It's been so long since I have seen you guys I will have to introduce myself to you again :lol:


So who are you anyway :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Saturday @ cooma is -3 to 9. Winds are low, and rain probability less than 5%
> Jindabyne is broadly similar (though subject to a few mountain-related fluctuations).


That forecast looks better than last week's one, and we got out no worries  I reckon it'll be ok :wink:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Thats good enough for me, i reckon its goer too.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Funda said:


> garrick said:
> 
> 
> > > It's been so long since I have seen you guys I will have to introduce myself to you again :lol:
> ...


EXACTLY!!!! who am I ? I guess it falls in the same catagory as " to be or not to be" . Starting to get to filisophical (spelling?) I think. Better pull the plug on this one.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Leigh. I am a bit concerned about what clothing to take with. Especially footwear. Any suggestions? I was thinking in the line of diving booties but not sure if it would be warm enough after pushing the yak into the water and getting on top.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Andre,

Launching and keeping your feet dry is definately an advantage, I put my yak side on to the bank and get in while standing on the bank, your yak gets a few scratches but you stay dry.

I had long johns, track pants and dry pants on to keep my legs warm, good boots and thick merino wool socks were good at keeping my feet reasonably comfortable and up top i had singlet, t shirt 2 jumpers and a really good quality jacket.

I chose to wear dark colours like black and dark blue to absorb as much warmth from the sun as possible, and will be wearing the same gear again this time, it worked reasonably well overall.

We will be looking for launch spot closer to the snowy arm of the lake rather than down where red and squidder are talking about, I reckon there is a few more options up there weather wise and apparently the snowy arm is the place to be at the moment.

We may even go through Jindabyne and launch in the snowy arm depending on the conditions of the day.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Despite a few people telling I'm crazy for doing it, I have been wearing chest waders on the yak on Jindy. Goes without saying that I always wear a PFD as well. It's pretty straightforward - if you don't get wet you don't get cold 8) . Last weekend allan wore thigh waders to lauch his yak, then changed into his warm boots once he was underway.



Funda said:


> We will be looking for launch spot closer to the snowy arm of the lake rather than down where red and squidder are talking about, I reckon there is a few more options up there weather wise and apparently the snowy arm is the place to be at the moment.


I'm keen to stick with the Kalkite arm :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Squidder said:


> I'm keen to stick with the Kalkite arm :wink:


I knew that :wink:

Also I didnt bother wearing the waders at all, I launched as I described above, I'll excuse your memory this time as it was dark and very early :lol:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hatchery Bay is about the closest to Thredbo Arm thru Jindy and that is still a fair paddle/peddle. Kalkite is still closer distance wise.

Can someone post a google earth map of where planning to launch - hope to be able to join you all

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

granpop said:


> Can someone post a google earth map of where planning to launch - hope to be able to join you all
> 
> Dave


Leigh posted a link to a map on the previous page mate, I'll be launching elsewhere tho and most likey just before Kalkite village, I think a 4wd will be need to get down to where I want to launch tho.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Here is a link to a map of the Kalkite arm launch site, it's the earth boat ramp just north of Kalkite village:

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&hl=e ... &z=15&om=1

Leigh and I (and I'm not sure who else) will be launching here, and as Al said he will be launching somewhere south of Kalkite.

I reckon it's a good idea to agree on a radio channel for those who have radios, at the very least it will give those catching fish a chance to hang it on the rest :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdkdXjYAACRfgAAQSIUSADloHiA/79+gMACiw1T00I01HoCZpPU0BsmUIhPQmTTI00AAGgFeimhpk0GgAAAFAh5fslzYmHz3ixnDbzqiWsl8W9G10usBixCGFkia4jNcyx12tAXv5+pq38QMIINc6CXbQUFKAw5Zo+w1BZCklhFGmqaTmUlV32gxD17llPQIL4MEUuHXGrPtfdzq8oPHIRgYDkaDqAjNHFFUJGHURMBWV7ANTBK/VIlaDlKCFoYXzwCnEDcYNhCB8/xdyRThQkNkdXjY


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


>


Love it! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've also got a spare UHF.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

All set for a ripper Saturday, Keen to go where Allan and Craig go although I will bring my UHF's so we are never more than a short spout of verbal abuse away eh Mr. Squidder?

Looking forward to it all, bring on Saturday!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO GUYS! I am really looking forward to this one. Since I still dont have a uhf radio and really think it to be a good safety item I would love to borrow one.

As I know where the Kalkite launch site is I will be launching there. Hope to see you (Leigh and Jason) there before you launch.

Now for the next question. What lures guys? I was thinking tassies SX 40 and 48 and I also want to try and pick up a hardbody or two from tackle world. With their sale on at the moment I forgot to buy them and spent some money on salt water stuff instead. Better get there tomorrow.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Tassies are good preferably in dual depth, but any hardbody in a trout pattern colour would be worth a go. Probably worth trying to get some that dive extra deep for during the middle of the day or using a leadcore line.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

From Alpine Angler report 17/7/07.

Jindabyne:- There have been some real quality fish from Jindabyne this week. Early and late has been the best with all methods, flat line, lead core, and downrigging producing fish.

The River mouth and Island areas have been the best places to troll. Kalkite and Hatchery Bay are also worth exploring with a few lures.

Not a lot of change in lures this week with Hot pink and Yellow wing Tassie devils still being the best fish takers. 55, Y48 and Y82 in particular.

8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

paffoh said:


> I will bring my UHF's so we are never more than a short spout of verbal abuse away eh Mr. Squidder?


True Paff, I am writing down some choice insults as I think of them :lol: I'll hopefully finish your surf popper tonight so I'll bring it along. 

Something else I just thought of, there are no shops at Kalkite, so *bring your lunch with you*. Another alternative is to head in to Jindabyne township for a feed, but that would mean either paddling there, or loading the car up and driving to Jindy, then unloading and relaunching for the arvo session.

Looking forward to a good turnout tomorrow


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Saw that report earlier today. I had to laught at this section:

"All I can tell you is that *only the very brave have been out in open boats fishing* because it honestly has only been about 5 degrees maximum with at least a minus 10 wind chill factor. Not comfortable for extended trips!"

If people fishing in open boats are very brave, then people fishing in open kayaks must be champions!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Squidder said:


> If people fishing in open boats are very brave, then people fishing in open kayaks must be champions!


Errrrm I guess it depends how one looks at it, but the guys in Tackleworld today were saying something about us being lunatics beyond help, one even called us idiots :shock:

But I guess they could be just jealous stuck behind the counter all weekend and unable to join us 

:lol:


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Good Luck to All,
Looking forward to the Trip reports from this one.

All I can say is a young family keeps you busy.
Adrian


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Yah I was also hearing something in the line of being crazy when I popped in at tackle world this arvo. THEY MUST BE JEALOUS!!!!!

Leigh you are talking about small lures in the rapala range. I saw this to late and already bought me those BIG rapalas in the trout patterns. I guess all I can say is DAMN!!! WEll lets hope big bait catches big fish HE HE HE.

A friend of mine is also comming with but he is going to be land based. So I will definitly be doing both. See you guys around 6.30 on the waterrrrrrrrr. I am already cold.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Team Darkside is ready, 3 yaks on a Pathfinder! ( Awesome name for a movie ).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe9yQesAABLbgAAQYOFeEBggPu//oCAAZETFR6ek0nk1NHlPUxqb1RtQqe1TTyg2oAAyADWCw66z0btHflcLD9E7iQYxnpZsPNomlBqVaMzz/S34xCnraeClqgKuQcK9t3nB0mEF3l1R/ZHQqkjFxImXJIGQcdMDUmuKcHz6hoqiJkvwDSrT8XckU4UJDvckHrA=


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn - couldn't make it. 
Woke late, pup crapped on floor :shock: , and SWMBO phoned from England.

Too late to start once all that was done. have a great day

Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for an awesome trip guys, great day, great company and great fish!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Must say Allan I was pretty impressed when driving on the way to Cooma and seeing you guys turning in next to me. THOSE 3 YAKS LOOKED ABSOLUTLY STUNNING FROM BEHIND.

Although the day was beauty i did not get any thing. However on channel 25 it did sound like all of you guys were doing great. After seeing that brown I was convinced all of you were going to have a great day.


----------

